# The hoarde is growing stronger. What should I do?



## TheChairman (Mar 26, 2012)

If you find this thread a little lighthearted, then I have certainly accomplished my goal. However, this is actually quite serious.

For a while now, I have been buying vintage gear. Not to collect, but to get to use and enjoy for a few rolls, and then pass on to a worthy owner or collector. I have been finding my best deals by buying vintage and junk lots on eBay and Craigslist, as well as bagged bundles from thrifts. I've acquired quite a number of good cameras this way, even a few I have decided to keep in my own collection. Most of those I didn't keep, I have placed back up for sale after enjoying them though. Every last one has moved on to a good home, much cleaner and tested to be working by me beforehand. 

However, I am starting to amass a collection. An unintended one. It's growing larger and larger, and it is getting to the point where I fear they may animate and come for me in my sleep! Yes, that's right... Vintage Kodak cameras. No, not the desirable ones that can take 35mm and 120 roll film. No. I'm talking about the folders that take 116. The Tourist's that take 620, Kodak's bastardized version of 120 designed to keep you using only their film. Yes, even the 122 format folders. For every lot that contains a Zeiss Ikon, at least 1 if not two cameras are these Kodaks. Little to no resale value. More of a hassle to list on eBay, and my efforts to sell/give away on CraigsList have been futile. So, they keep piling up.

Now, one could say "Just display them!" but there is a catch. I smoke, and I smoke in my house. Not by my own choice, but by the choice of others I live with. She wont smoke outside, so I likewise have no reason to. It will accomplish nothing for me to do so. Leaving them on display in such an environment will likely ruin them. Surely they are worth something! It seems to me, though, that with this many of these cameras flooding the market, every Kodak collector ever must already have 3 of them (and from what I have heard from people, they do).

Even though I have yet to get 1 single broken Kodak (and tons of gunked up and broken Yashica Zeiss and Baldas), I am considering sending them back to Rochester 1 by one for repairs just to see what their response will be.

Any suggestions as to what I should do with all of these boxes, folders, and point and shoots? Interesting or comical suggestions are welcome! I may even actually go through with some of them and report back the results here.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 26, 2012)

If your intention is to use them and then pass them on ... if you are not looking to get a monetary return on your initial purchase ... donate them to your local camera club, or school (if they still teach film).


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd come up with a comical answer, but I've been working on tax returns today and my brain is mush.

But...you could give some of them to ME. 
I'd do two things with them:
--Decorate (I've got a room I'm doing in all camera stuff...I can even use ones that don't work!). And I don't smoke, and don't allow others to do so in my home, unless they're on fire. Even then, I'd ask them to step outside until they're done smoldering. 
--Teach Boy Scouts about the old days of film. I work with a scout troop and when we do the photography merit badge, it's fun to let them get their hands on some old cameras and learn more than just "look at screen, point, click, stick card in computer and view results."

In all seriousness, perhaps there are some local organizations you could donate some of them to. Scouts (both boy and girl), schools--I know one of my son's high school art classes dabbled in film photography, but they didn't have enough cameras for everyone. My son was lucky, he was able to use one of my old ones, but not everyone had that option.
There probably ARE places that would be happy to have a few old vintage cameras.


----------



## TheChairman (Mar 26, 2012)

Sure, there are places that need more cameras for their people. But these are mostly unusable, as the film is either EXTREMELY expensive, or not available at all. So from a learning standpoint, they are worthless. Camera clubs and classes at the local college couldn't use them. Thats what makes them Knicknacks. But I dont want them to go to waste. Kodak made a great product that has lasted 50 or 60 years, and will last at least that many more. Even my Autographic 2a still fires the shutter flawlessly. The bellows leaks, but it fires flawlessly. 

The problem, is that there is only one place in the world that has film (Central Camera) and the roll is $40ish without processing. Not worth it.

I am considering putting up shelves and displaying, but it will take a lot of work and attention to maintain them after they go on display. I wont exactly be charging admission to my museum, so it's gonna be costly to maintain. I just cant see them going to waste.


----------



## camperbc (Mar 28, 2012)

At the risk of sounding... well... forward, I am sure that I am just one of many who would _*love*_ to obtain some of these fine old cameras! I have been collecting for many years. I am a bit fussy though, am interested in those which are in truly pristine condition; mainly vintage Kodak folders/box/35mm, and also Soviet-era rangefinders. I even have a nice home for them, in the form of a new custom-made cherry/glass floor-to-ceiling enclosed display cabinet to house my prized possessions.  

As I am permanently disabled with a spinal injury and thus unable to ever work again, when I have the odd "good" day, and am able to get up and about, I enjoy nothing more than cleaning/tinkering with these lovely old cameras, and finding ways to modify them (design adapters) enabling them to accept cheaper and easier to find film sizes. So, if you have any suitable cameras you wish to dispose of (as in mint shape) provide me with  a detailed list, and hopefully photos, and we can come up with some  sort of agreement. I would be thrilled to not only _*display*_ them, but *use* them also.

I am sure there are many other collectors out there who would LOVE to take some of these treasures off your hands.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland: about my photography:


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 28, 2012)

See if any local museum might be interested in taking them.. you could probably get a decent tax writeoff. Depends on the rarity of the cameras, and the quality and condition also. Other than that, no ideas!


----------



## TheChairman (Mar 28, 2012)

Camperbc, I have one Kodak up for sale on eBay right now. If it doesn't go, it's yours. All I ask is to have shipping covered.

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## camperbc (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Chairman,

That's terrific, thanks. I certainly did not intend for my post to sound as if I was not willing to pay a fair price for said cameras. When I took a minute to re-read my entry, it indeed sounded somewhat like I perhaps was hoping for freebies, which was not at all what I meant. I am always on the lookout for vintage cameras in pristine condition to add to my collection. Part of the attraction for me, is that even with my limited disability pension, these fine old cameras are usually very affordable, even when in perfect condition. Looking forward to seeing what you may wish to part with.

Thanks,
      Glen


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 29, 2012)

Invest in a china cabinet.


----------

